

Show HN: The easiest way to generate terms and conditions for your website - nittygritty
http://nittygritty.io

======
tathougies
The terms and conditions you generate say that usage of the website is subject
to the laws of the USA and that arbitration would take place in the USA, but
you make no mention of which state, which could dramatically affect any
arbitration decision.

~~~
nittygritty
Thanks for your comment, this is actually the next feature (allowing users to
select their location - to a state level).

------
Immortalin
Out of curiosity, how does this provide personalized terms and conditions?

~~~
nittygritty
It uses a combination of the Clearbit Api (clearbit.com) and scraping.

~~~
SeeDave
What exactly does it scrape? I'm a little hesitant to make a legally binding
document with just a CNAME record. Is there a way to manually edit the doc? Do
you have a library of template sections?

~~~
nittygritty
SeeDave, both of those are in the pipeline - along with a diff engine etc.

